# Crocheted baby blanket



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

I personally haven't made this yet but I did do a sample. It is very easy. I tried to answer as many questions as possible which( is almost impossible) I do know this: Use a crochet hook size H and worsted weight yarn - 3 colors. I do not know how much! Just go out and buy some yarn and have fun :-D


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

I am not a crocheter but that is so cool. Post a picture when you get your blanket done.


----------



## Dorabell (May 26, 2011)

Lovely, very nice match of colours.


----------



## CherylErasmus (Sep 30, 2013)

This is just too pretty for words. Thank you for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

So it is single crochet and front post?


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Pretty, pretty, such sweet colors!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful. Love the colors and such an interesting pattern.


----------



## Letty (Mar 7, 2011)

Beautifull. Love it. can you share the pattern?


----------



## grandpeg (Mar 13, 2011)

Very pretty. Can you share the pattern or tell me where I can get it?


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

I love this. Read the directions. Sounds easy enough. But I will find some stash and do a few squares. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Razzle (Jul 25, 2011)

I would also like the pattern. It is so pretty.
Razzle


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

cathie02664 said:


> So it is single crochet and front post?


would call this a mystery blanket. Picture is so clear but can't quite make all the stitches out. at first it looked like possibly several single crochet, then the cross stitch several times, then back to single again. But -- that is not quite it. Love doing the cross stitch in scarves.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

That is so lovely,love the pattern,.Hope you will post when you have completed.


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

i stand corrected, upon further looking I saw there is a download of the pattern under the picture. Oh, well I was sort of right.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

That is a very pretty stitch!


----------



## Kelli aka Mrs.Kravitz (Jan 19, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

That is so pretty! The colors blend so well and the stitch just makes it pop. Thanks for sharing. Will certainly try it.


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

WOW. Love the colors. Post a pic when it is finished.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

That is a beautiful blanket, but boy does it look like there would be a million ends to work in. Not for me.


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Pretty colours.


----------



## Pegshobby (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi Harrington, Love the blanket but do not crochet. Would it be too hard for a beginner? Would you please post the names of the stitches (and the pattern, if possible). 
pegshobby


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

Go back up to the beginning to download the pattern :-D


----------



## Pegshobby (Dec 11, 2012)

Got it!! Sorry to trouble you. I must get my eye tested!
pegshobby


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Love that stitch pattern and the colors you used. Thanks for the directions too!


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

Pegshobby said:


> Got it!! Sorry to trouble you. I must get my eye tested! pegshobby


I missed that the first time too - was so busy admiring the beautiful blanket and trying to figure out the pattern from the picture - that I did not see the download at all. It is an awesome pattern and would make a beautiful full size afghan as well.....


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

babsbarb said:


> That is a beautiful blanket, but boy does it look like there would be a million ends to work in. Not for me.


Do the ends all get woven in or are they carried up the sides?


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful blanket!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful work and colours,awesome pattern. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Beautiful baby blanket and looks so cosy! Thanks for posting the pattern!

Looking forward to seeing yours when completed!


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

donna47304 said:


> Do the ends all get woven in or are they carried up the sides?


I crocheted as many as 7 full-size afghans in the fall months of one year and never had to contend with ends. I crocheted over them as my work progressed.


----------



## dgoll (May 12, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful job! What does the blanket weigh? That will tell us how much yarn we need!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I don't crochet but now I wish I did! It's lovely...


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

I just love this blanket the pattern and the colours I just wish my crochet skills were even half as good as yours


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

It looks lovely, hope to see yours when you get it finished.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very nicely done. iam a crocheter also


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Just beautiful.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

nice and interesting stitch pattern.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

love this, wonder what it would turn out looking like using vari yarn instead of separate colors.


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

tatesgirl said:


> I crocheted as many as 7 full-size afghans in the fall months of one year and never had to contend with ends. I crocheted over them as my work progressed.


 Oh, duh --another why haven't I thought of that. amazing how much good hints we can get on this forum. my problem is I have to read all the posts, and when i finally look at the time I've spent a good hour or more. this place is so addictive. but love it.
another problem i am so outspoken and have seen some biting remarks, makes me wonder why do I even post ?


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

Love it! It is so pretty!


----------



## Morningdancer (Jun 20, 2011)

Very nice, everything is so pretty, makes me with I could do them all.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh my! This is darling! Thank you, I will give it a try.... Beautiful!


----------



## .79315 (Dec 5, 2012)

Had a question but just realized this is knit, not crochet. Believe I am going to have to work this out in a crochet pattern.


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

tatesgirl said:


> I crocheted as many as 7 full-size afghans in the fall months of one year and never had to contend with ends. I crocheted over them as my work progressed.


Thanks for that. I'm new to crocheting afghans but I find I really like to do them. I, too, have crocheted over the ends but wasn't sure that was the 'official' way.

I'm not sure I'd be attracted to the process if I had to spend hours hiding ends. And, I am attracted to the stitch we're currently talking about!


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

very nice thank you


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## Dot K (Sep 5, 2012)

I like to crochet dolls blankets to try out new crochet stitches. Also if i want to try a new edging pattern I sometimes add those to the blankets as well.


----------



## canadagal (Dec 6, 2011)

This is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

HARRINGTON said:


> I personally haven't made this yet but I did do a sample. It is very easy. I tried to answer as many questions as possible which( is almost impossible) I do know this: Use a crochet hook size H and worsted weight yarn - 3 colors. I do not know how much! Just go out and buy some yarn and have fun :-D


Thank you Harrington. Now to figure if it's worked just on the front or if we turn afghan. Anyone else know? Doesn't say if we work in both loops or just the back loop,, what say?


----------



## medtrans56 (Mar 13, 2011)

Very, very pretty.


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

Juneperk said:


> Thank you Harrington. Now to figure if it's worked just on the front or if we turn afghan. Anyone else know? Doesn't say if we work in both loops or just the back loop,, what say?


I'm interested as well . . . does this sample have a name so we can investigate further?


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

The only place I found anything is reddit.com/afghan
But you get the same thing as Harrington posted. No name to it. The color picture I see on pinerest


----------



## Ronique (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks for this. It is beautiful


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Noreen said:


> love this, wonder what it would turn out looking like using vari yarn instead of separate colors.


 I don't think a vari would show the pretty sts good enough.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

DorisAnn said:


> Had a question but just realized this is knit, not crochet. Believe I am going to have to work this out in a crochet pattern.


It is crocheted.


----------



## panda13 (Aug 5, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## panda13 (Aug 5, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Very pretty blanket!!!!


----------



## bfralix (Sep 25, 2011)

Very pretty


----------



## homesweethome (Jan 27, 2011)

Is there a link, or can someone tell me, how to crochet the ends in. I have very limited crochet skills, but do understand the pattern. But, I have never crocheted ends in.


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

I just leave a long strand of yarn and crochet them in so to speak.


----------



## homesweethome (Jan 27, 2011)

HARRINGTON said:


> I just leave a long strand of yarn and crochet them in so to speak.


Thank you, Harrington. I thought that may be the case, but wanted to be sure. Just like knitting.


----------



## CRAFTYLADY247 (Nov 20, 2013)

GOING TO TRY THIS SOMETIME THIS WEEK. GOT TO GET COLORS I WANT TO USE. THEN I WILL MAKE IT OR TRY TOO


----------



## trisha2 (Oct 11, 2012)

Beautiful! absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

homesweethome said:


> Is there a link, or can someone tell me, how to crochet the ends in. I have very limited crochet skills, but do understand the pattern. But, I have never crocheted ends in.


 After you attach your new yarn, hold it up behind and crochet it in when you do a sc or the FPDC on row your doing. Hides it there.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

HARRINGTON said:


> I personally haven't made this yet but I did do a sample. It is very easy. I tried to answer as many questions as possible which( is almost impossible) I do know this: Use a crochet hook size H and worsted weight yarn - 3 colors. I do not know how much! Just go out and buy some yarn and have fun :-D


I tried a sample here. Color is better in person. Maybe if it's a good day out tomorrow, the natural light will be better.


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

June, it is gorgeous!


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

HARRINGTON said:


> June, it is gorgeous!


 Thanks, Harrington. Thank heaven for free patterns on the internet. Still don't know the name of it. I call it blocks.


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

Thank You Juneperk. I hope this clears up 1 nasty persons comments. This is such a great site it's unfortunate to critisize others when one is not sure of their accusations.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

HARRINGTON said:


> Thank You Juneperk. I hope this clears up 1 nasty persons comments. This is such a great site it's unfortunate to critisize others when one is not sure of their accusations.


Yes, I'd say you deserve an apology.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Beautiful! If anybody tries it in variegated yarn I would like
to see a photo.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

maryjaye said:


> Beautiful! If anybody tries it in variegated yarn I would like
> to see a photo.


My opinion on Variegated is that it doesn't show up the design to show off the beauty of it. The same goes for making a cable with Variegated. A yarn shop told me that. But to each his own. I tried a cable with it. Was a waste of time doing cables.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Juneperk said:


> My opinion on Variegated is that it doesn't show up the design to show off the beauty of it. The same goes for making a cable with Variegated. A yarn shop told me that. But to each his own. I tried a cable with it. Was a waste of time doing cables.


Thanks. Sometimes it works and sometimes not. I guess
experimentation is the only way to find out.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

maryjaye said:


> Thanks. Sometimes it works and sometimes not. I guess
> experimentation is the only way to find out.


And I found out. ha ha


----------



## atvoytas (Jan 27, 2011)

Very pretty colour choices I love working this pattern I made so many baby blankets out of this similar pattern about 6 yrs ago. I love the texture it gives


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

atvoytas said:


> Very pretty colour choices I love working this pattern I made so many baby blankets out of this similar pattern about 6 yrs ago. I love the texture it gives


 I just may make another one with this pattern for my blind son and daughter in law.


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

Juneperk said:


> I tried a sample here. Color is better in person. Maybe if it's a good day out tomorrow, the natural light will be better.


June, your sample is beautiful. I think of you as the afghan queen; it was seeing so many of yours that inspired me to make my first crochet afghan this past summer and now I've crocheted three and knit one with another crochet one half done.

Thanks to both you and Harrington; I definitely want to try this stitch when I get a few other things finished. I think one of you should teach it in a workshop.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

donna47304 said:


> June, your sample is beautiful. I think of you as the afghan queen; it was seeing so many of yours that inspired me to make my first crochet afghan this past summer and now I've crocheted three and knit one with another crochet one half done.
> 
> Thanks to both you and Harrington; I definitely want to try this stitch when I get a few other things finished. I think one of you should teach it in a workshop.


donna47304, thank you for the compliment. I have taught a few friends around here on how to crochet. This one was a little tricky and needed to ask for help. I see the picture of it on pinterest and clicked on it and it lead me to the directions. Hope to see you post your when you make it. Yes, I have made many afghans and like way different ones. Happy crocheting.


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

Donna47304.... Thank you for complimenting me. I am fairly well accomplished as a crocheter but Juneperk holds the crown. I have taught a couple of friends but it requires a lot of patience( sometimes I am) I still have the granny square afghan I taught my daughter when she was a senior in HS. I lost her to an auto accident in 85. It is still in perfect condition. Good ol Red Heart. Happy crocheting to all.


----------



## homesweethome (Jan 27, 2011)

Juneperk said:


> After you attach your new yarn, hold it up behind and crochet it in when you do a sc or the FPDC on row your doing. Hides it there.


Thank you, Juneperk! I thought this might be how because knitting is very similar to this also.

You commented in a later post that this pattern was a little tricky. I'm not sure now if I should attempt it. How tricky - would you recommend it to someone with very little crocheting experience?


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

homesweethome said:


> Thank you, Juneperk! I thought this might be how because knitting is very similar to this also.
> 
> You commented in a later post that this pattern was a little tricky. I'm not sure now if I should attempt it. How tricky - would you recommend it to someone with very little crocheting experience?


 What I meant was the way the directions were written. It was way different from other patterns that I have read. I have it figured out now and wrote it for me to understand. 
The x st in it is only a DC but a front post. I printed off the picture and that helped a lot too. All the sts are SC, Frontpost Dc and turn after each row. Hope that helps you.


----------



## homesweethome (Jan 27, 2011)

Juneperk said:


> What I meant was the way the directions were written. It was way different from other patterns that I have read. I have it figured out now and wrote it for me to understand.
> The x st in it is only a DC but a front post. I printed off the picture and that helped a lot too. All the sts are SC, Frontpost Dc and turn after each row. Hope that helps you.


Thank you for this info! I won't be able to try this for awhile due to Christmas gifts, but when I do would you mind if I have questions to ask you?


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

homesweethome said:


> Thank you for this info! I won't be able to try this for awhile due to Christmas gifts, but when I do would you mind if I have questions to ask you?


I don't mind at all.


----------



## homesweethome (Jan 27, 2011)

Juneperk said:


> I don't mind at all.


Thank you!

I just watched a New Stitch a Day video for fpdc - it looks very simple. Have not done that in years, but I've got that part at least.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

homesweethome said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I just watched a New Stitch a Day video for fpdc - it looks very simple. Have not done that in years, but I've got that part at least.


 That's all it is on this, just with a DC , some call for a triple fp.


----------



## homesweethome (Jan 27, 2011)

Juneperk said:


> That's all it is on this, just with a DC , some call for a triple fp.


I can't wait to start this. I like to crochet to break up all the knitting that I do. It's nice to switch back & forth sometimes.

Thank you for all of you're encouragement!!

I do have a question, already. Can you believe it? I'm thinking of making this bigger for my son & daughter-in-law. What would the stitch multiples be?


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

Harrington, it gripped my heart to read the sentence about your daughter. 

Thanks again for calling our attention to this lovely stitch. Sounds like quite a few are ready to go at it after other projects are cleared up.

June, your colors are stunning on this second sample. So lively.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

HARRINGTON said:


> Donna47304.... Thank you for complimenting me. I am fairly well accomplished as a crocheter but Juneperk holds the crown. I have taught a couple of friends but it requires a lot of patience( sometimes I am) I still have the granny square afghan I taught my daughter when she was a senior in HS. I lost her to an auto accident in 85. It is still in perfect condition. Good ol Red Heart. Happy crocheting to all.


Thanks for the crown Harrington but no way am I the queen of crocheters. I've seen yours and they are breath taken. Sorry to hear about your daughter too. Just know she is watching over you and still having her afghan that you made for her.


----------



## homesweethome (Jan 27, 2011)

HARRINGTON said:


> Donna47304.... Thank you for complimenting me. I am fairly well accomplished as a crocheter but Juneperk holds the crown. I have taught a couple of friends but it requires a lot of patience( sometimes I am) I still have the granny square afghan I taught my daughter when she was a senior in HS. I lost her to an auto accident in 85. It is still in perfect condition. Good ol Red Heart. Happy crocheting to all.


I'm so sorry! I cannot begin to imagine what it must be like to lose a child. I have 4 children (plus grands), and I know my life would be over too. I think anyone who has gone through this has to be a very strong person.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

I too must need my eyes tested as I do NOT see a download under the picture. HELP??


HARRINGTON said:


> Go back up to the beginning to download the pattern :-D


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

babsbarb said:


> I too must need my eyes tested as I do NOT see a download under the picture. HELP??


 I think it was on her first posting and it had been removed.


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

babsbarb... No your eyes are probably fine. The administration removed the instructions. because of an alleged copywrite. ....1 person complained.of course. The instructions are readily available on reddit.com Sorry


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

What a cool pattern!


----------



## DENISEZ (Jan 21, 2011)

How do you find the instructions on reddit.com? I have no idea how to navigate through the website. I love the blanket and would love to make it sometime. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Carole Murphy said:


> i stand corrected, upon further looking I saw there is a download of the pattern under the picture. Oh, well I was sort of right.


Carol can you tell me where the download is under the photo please? I don't see one. Thanks.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

The colours are beautiful. Nice work.


----------



## Bunny10 (Dec 8, 2012)

I still do not see the download. Please help.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

i love it so colorful & such a neat pattern, great job!


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

babsbarb said:


> I too must need my eyes tested as I do NOT see a download under the picture. HELP??[/quot
> 
> Sorry Harrington, I also cant see a download. I have returned to the beginning and been through most of the postings and still havent found a link.
> Our loved ones will live in our hearts forever, God bless you and your family.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

This was a response : babsbarb... No your eyes are probably fine. The administration removed the instructions. because of an alleged copywrite. ....1 person complained.of course. The instructions are readily available on reddit.com Sorry



kyriakoulla said:


> babsbarb said:
> 
> 
> > I too must need my eyes tested as I do NOT see a download under the picture. HELP??[/quot
> ...


----------



## Donna2759 (Oct 13, 2014)

I do not see the link for the pattern????


----------

